# Charleston Fishing Reports?



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello,

The wifey and I are heading to Charleston this Friday through Monday. We were wondering if it is worthwhile to bring our fishing poles along. Anybody catching anything down there this time of the year? If so whereabouts? Thanks for any information that can be provided.


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a good site to check out for Charleston fishing reports.

www.charlestonfishing.com/forum/


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

I was down a few weeks ago and the guys were catching sheepshead in mount pleasant on the pier under the bridge. There is a lot of structure there because it's on the location of the old bridge. They were using fiddlers. The guy said it is really swift water so you have to fish on low or high tide. I watched him pull 3 over the rail in 15 minutes. They were all small, but I couldn't believe he was catching them so fast. Was fun to watch.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

It's better to take the rods and not need them than not take them and need them.


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. Very true rabbitdog2! Were gonna take them and give it one last go for the season!


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

fished on a boat last Saturday. Caught a ton of trout and redfish in the marsh. seen a couple of people surf fishing, but they did not have any catches. Good luck!!!!


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cool. Thanks James. Sounds like you recovered well from your surgery. This is our last fishing trip till next spring. Hope we catch something!


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I surf fished down near the light house on Folly a few weeks back and caught a small red fish, 15.5 inches, and 3 whiting, two eating size. Only stayed out for about 3 and a half hours so not very long but as you can tell it was rather slow.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Reports have it there catching 10lb sheep heads off the Mt Pleasant pier. Go all the way to the end. Long walk 1400' but nice fish!


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. We fished the lighthouse on folly beach. Caught a few dink whiting and a toadfish. Still nice to catch something. Gonna hang up the poles till spring!


----------

